# Corrado SLC ABS Relay On-Off-On-Off



## denver412 (Jul 15, 2006)

The main ABS relay (not pump relay) on my '92 Corrado clicks on when the brake pedal is pressed then clicks off about 1-2 seconds later. The ABS warning light had been on and after running through the tests in the Corrado manual I narrowed that down to the main pressure sensor, replaced that, and the light is off now. But the relay still clicks. If I pump the brakes, the ABS light comes on, but the relay does stop clicking on and off for a short time.

Wondering if it might be the pressure accumulator that is not allowing pressure to build up enough?

Thanks much for any thoughts.


----------

